# Abandoned Prison



## FahQ

This was a pretty cool spot tucked away in a rough neighborhood. It wasn't the most exciting place I've ever been, but I tried my best to make it look interesting. Enjoy!


The rest of the set can be seen here: Peppermint Patty Prison - a set on Flickr


1.





2.




3.




4.




5.




6.




7.




8.




9.





Thanks for looking!


----------



## billygoat

Really like #5? for some reason, good composition, feel. . .


----------



## anthonydamario

I absolutely love 1 and 4.


----------



## Ub3rdoRK

oh man i would love to spend a day/night there....SO many possibilities!!! great shots too btw!


----------



## Tiny

pretty sanzzy pictures.


----------



## Formatted

How did you get into that place?

Great stuff!


----------



## marvinh

You want abandoned prisons and institutions from around the world?

Take a look at this site:  Opacity - Abandoned Photography and Urban Exploration

Enjoy!  Marvinh


----------



## Mooseontheloose

i like #4, it looks frozen


----------



## pcacj

I like 2, 4, 5, & 6.  Nothing wrong with the others but those keep me looking.


----------



## matfoster

interesting pictures.


----------



## Photoartomation

cool set


----------



## pbelarge

Seeing the pictures and thinking of the past. The shoe really made me wonder...

How did you get into that place???


----------



## FahQ

Thanks for all the positive feedback!

Entry? Just walked right in... :mrgreen:


----------



## luckyss

I have always loved abandoned place photos - I have yet to go to one, always worried about entry etc.


----------



## Goontz

I too am a sucker for shots of abandoned places. Very cool!


----------



## Mesoam

nice series!


----------



## destroy

1-4 are awesome imo, well done


----------

